

Battle of the CSS Frameworks - qhoxie
http://capsizedesigns.com/blog/2008/04/battle-of-the-css-frameworks/

======
compay
Blueprint to me seems like a conceptual step backwards. While it does still
separate markup from style _physically,_ conceptually it's just moving the
layout descriptions from the HTML attributes into the classes; there's 0
semantic value to the classes. It looks like the design still ends up being
tightly coupled with the markup.

The results _are_ beautiful, and I can see how designers might find it easier
to work with conceptually. But from the perspective of a programmer I find it
pretty unappealing.

~~~
arockwell
I agree with you that its a step backwards, but I find that I have to add divs
and classes all the type to my html that are there purely for layout reasons.
Browser support just isn't there yet for truly semantic markup.

------
thomasmallen
Really, you don't need a framework to write CSS. It isn't even very helpful if
you know what you're doing. For a rapid prototype, you might save yourself
five minutes by using a framework, and you'll come out with crappy code that
you can't use outside of the prototype.

I can see the value for wireframing, but really, the browser defaults do just
as good a job in that case. This is why I've largely stopped development on my
own CSS framework. If you watch the video at
<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/reset/> , the main engineer states explicitly
that you shouldn't be using YUI CSS for production sites.

~~~
pxlpshr
LinkedIn uses the framework on their site, and they gave a number of great
reasons why.

[http://yuiblog.com/blog/2008/06/05/implementation-focus-
link...](http://yuiblog.com/blog/2008/06/05/implementation-focus-linkedin/)

------
jhancock
Useful info. The author thinks BlueprintCSS + Tripoli make a great
combination. I use Blueprint but in an effort to get away from understanding
more, I would hate to integrate Tripoli with Blueprint myself. Does anyone
have a good stock solution for such a combination?

~~~
qhoxie
Yes, he does :)

[http://capsizedesigns.com/blog/2008/04/bluetripcss-a-
fusion-...](http://capsizedesigns.com/blog/2008/04/bluetripcss-a-fusion-of-
blueprint-and-tripoli/)

------
DocSavage
One advantage of YUI grids over Blueprint was the ability to easily switch to
fluid layouts by modifying a single DOM id. Took another look at Blueprint,
though, and saw a fluid plugin is now available.

------
brandonkm
I was very dissatisfied when I used blueprint for a recent project. For a grid
based layout i've found YUI grids to be a lot better.

------
pmsaue0
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=218597>

------
KWD
I've planned to actually look at YUI grids. This was a nice discussion, and I
need to check out the others too.

------
vladocar
This is news from April!? Interesting my Framework "Hartija" is on the list :)

